# Now skate tech (Drive bindings)



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I have heard lots of good things about Now bindings, but I don't know what to make of their skate tech. Is it just marketing BS, or does it really help with turning? Is the movement noticeable, and does it delay or change the feel of turn initiation? I have Burton Cartels and Genesis bindings on my boards, but I was thinking of trying something new. I get a lot of outside foot fatigue on my genesis bindings. I am eventually going to pre-order a 2021 Orca through my local shop and was thinking about buying a pair of Now Drive bindings that he has on sale to put on that board. Just wanted to get some first hand feedback prior to making the purchase.I have heard it's good to put Burton Hammock straps and ladders on the Drives, which I already have an extra set of. Thanks for the help!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well since the whole point of Now bindings IS the skate tech and you know people don't like the straps.... What do you think all the great things you've heard are about?


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> Well since the whole point of Now bindings IS the skate tech and you know people don't like the straps.... What do you think all the great things you've heard are about?


My originally posted questions still stand. Mostly I have heard about it's smooth ride and shock absorption ability. I have heard that some find the bindings to have adjustability issues and some feel it lacks board feel. But I don't know if Skate tech makes a noticeable difference over more standard binding technology. I haven't heard bad things about turn initiation, but I haven't heard if turn initiation actually feels DIFFERENT or if you can actually feel the bindings move. Just looking for more specific info from people who have spent some time on them.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I got Now Pilots with my latest board. And no, I don't notice anything specifically different about them. I like the bindings, but if I didn't know about the skate tech I wouldn't think they behaved oddly.


----------



## Dmill3544 (Mar 23, 2019)

Heard a lot of good things about the jones mercurys, basically the same thing as the drives and has the skate tech. Really the only bad thing about them is the adjustability


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Dmill3544 said:


> Heard a lot of good things about the jones mercurys, basically the same thing as the drives and has the skate tech. Really the only bad thing about them is the adjustability


Funny I remember seing that the Mercury was a Now Pilot ?

I'm sure others will chime in. Let's make this a best 2 out of 3 hehe


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I went from Genesis to Pilots and noticed that foot fatigue completely disappeared. I kept the Genesis for a while too and rode them back to back to be sure, but it was night and day difference for me.

I don't know if its the skate tech or just the straps that helps with the foot fatigue but I sold my Genesis.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

ZeMax said:


> Funny I remember seing that the Mercury was a Now Pilot ?
> 
> I'm sure others will chime in. Let's make this a best 2 out of 3 hehe


That's correct. The Mercury is the Pilot chassis with the Drive toe strap...and an extra $70 CDN on the price tag

*Edit: 'Drive' toe strap


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

GregT943 said:


> My originally posted questions still stand. Mostly I have heard about it's smooth ride and shock absorption ability. I have heard that some find the bindings to have adjustability issues and some feel it lacks board feel. But I don't know if Skate tech makes a noticeable difference over more standard binding technology. I haven't heard bad things about turn initiation, but I haven't heard if turn initiation actually feels DIFFERENT or if you can actually feel the bindings move. Just looking for more specific info from people who have spent some time on them.


Can you feel/see the skatetech move under your feet? No. If it did it would be pretty sketchy. What you see in the demos is just to illustrate how the design works to directly leverage your inputs to toe and heel, as opposed to going through the disk. Even though it does not have actual moving parts, I would say the difference from other non-skatetech bindings is quite noticeable. If you like response, skatetech delivers in spades. 

As for lack of adjustability, that's somewhat true. Can't rotate the highbacks, can't adjust heelcup/toeramp for centering. But the highbacks on Drive (and many other models) have semi-winglets that contours the highback around the ankle and effectively negates the need for rotating. I have mine set up at 24~27 deg. front and don't really wish I could rotate. Never had issues with centering them on boards so can't comment about that. 

Common complaint from users here is that some find their straps/ratchets a little sub-par and the toe cap tends to slip off. There are ways to fix these without resorting to Burton parts but since you plan to switch, no issues there. 

Generally, I think the pros (response, comfort, simplicity, durability) outweigh the cons (straps, lack of adjustability) by some considerable margin.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

I have the 2018 Pilots, probably the crappiest toe straps on the market. 
I still love the bindings. 
I got the new contour straps they made for 2020, way way better, probably still not the best. 
The new Mercury next year will have the Rome straps which are supposed to be awesome. 
I dont have many reference points so I got a pair of Katanas for next year.
But those Pilots are definitely good, extremely comfortable with the shorter highback.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's very legit. No, you can't really feel the movement of the skate tech. The only thing I notice is that turns are easier to initiate and you feel more locked into your edge once you're into the turn. That's basically it. Everything else feels the same. They basically just make riding easier and better.

I think Nows straps are just okay and their buckles straight up suck. I still ride 90% Nows because skate tech is just THAT good.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm considering the Now Drive for a freeride board this year, But will probably throw on some Burton straps as I am used to them. 

Question is since the skate tech is used for applying pressure to edges better, does the stiffness of the heel strap matter? Meaning with Burton bindings, the heel straps are of differing stiffness to enhance response from binding to binding. Would it them name no difference performance wise to use Malavita straps versus Cartels?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think the point of replacing stock Now straps with Burtons is more for comfort and reliability, less response. So go with whichever is the more comfortable to you. If responsiveness is the most important, then the stock Drive strap in the responsive setting (meatier side up) is better than any Burton replacement. At least give them a try before swapping them out.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks. Final question. 

Is there any advantage to skate tech when riding powder? From all the reviews and tech videos on this biding the edge performance is best for on piste? 

How was your experience in deeper powder?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Piste or pow, responsive is responsive. Nows allow me to control wider pow boards much better because of the better leverage provided by skatetech. In fact, for me and my size 8 boots I'd say skatetech is more effective when paired with wider boards that tend to go out in deeper stuff. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

This thread... I want to try NOWs. Now.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

There is no need to replace the straps, the straps on my 19 pilots work perfectly well. This idea that you need to replace straps on a brand new binding is just wrong.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> It's very legit. No, you can't really feel the movement of the skate tech. The only thing I notice is that turns are easier to initiate and you feel more locked into your edge once you're into the turn. That's basically it. Everything else feels the same. They basically just make riding easier and better.
> 
> I think Nows straps are just okay and their buckles straight up suck. I still ride 90% Nows because skate tech is just THAT good.


I do like my Pilots but I am keen on trying something else as I have no real point of comparison. 
I received a pair of Katanas and am interested to get a pair of Lien AT on the cheap. 
For the AT, I would like to feel what more lateral movement would feel like. 

Also, no idea how much I need highback rotation so I'll get a chance to play with that.

What are those 10% when you do not ride Nows?
Do you choose that for a specific need?

Thanks,


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

JDA said:


> There is no need to replace the straps, the straps on my 19 pilots work perfectly well. This idea that you need to replace straps on a brand new binding is just wrong.


Replacing all straps seems excessive and definitely the ankle straps feels good, but a lot of people have had issues with previous versions of the toe straps.
There is no way I could strap standing with the older version, and it would still slip a lot despite lots of focus put on them


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Seems like at first glance this would be less responsive but clearly that’s not the case. It’s likely something you need to feel for yourself. Very interesting design


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I just like the bindings. Minimal adjustment, but they fit my boots, don't cause pain, and give my boards the type of response that I'm looking for. Whether it's because of the skate tech, I don't know, but they definitely ride differently from everything else I own. I won't ride Burton boards without them, but I won't ride my Rossi One Mag or any Moss boards with them. Go figure.

This video uses a bit of mechanical exaggeration to show how/why skate tech works. Maybe it's the proper explanation, maybe it's not. I'm not an engineer. All I can say is that under my feet they are absolutely more responsive than any other bindings I've used. The end point is the same, but the way they get there is different (and the fit is different and just happens to work well for my boots).


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I was going to say its all about leverage but that video explains it better than I ever could.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

LeDe said:


> Replacing all straps seems excessive and definitely the ankle straps feels good, but a lot of people have had issues with previous versions of the toe straps.
> There is no way I could strap standing with the older version, and it would still slip a lot despite lots of focus put on them


I like everything about my Pilots except the toe straps. They do occasionally slip off, so I end up tightening them too much. I'm going to play with strap adjustments over the summer and see if it makes a difference. Otherwise, where could I get some alternative toe straps for them?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm interested to know how these compare (Pilots) with the K2 Lien Are. I'm looking to match with a Surfari, was looking at Katanas but they are expensive and also look heavy. The Lien ATs look nice and light anf still give that lateral movement on the tripod but with less weight for travel.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Donutz said:


> I like everything about my Pilots except the toe straps. They do occasionally slip off, so I end up tightening them too much. I'm going to play with strap adjustments over the summer and see if it makes a difference. Otherwise, where could I get some alternative toe straps for them?


Same deal here. The Pilot and Drive toe caps worked great when I wore DC T Rice boots, but they're not wonderful with Burton boots for me. I haven't tried swapping left and right straps but have heard that works for some people.

They might eventually make their new 3D straps available for purchase. They're in the 'accessories' section on their web store, but still listed as 'check with your local dealer' for purchase. I have them on a newer set of Pilots that I bought and they're much better than the old Pilot and Drive toe caps.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm interested to know how these compare (Pilots) with the K2 Lien Are. I'm looking to match with a Surfari, was looking at Katanas but they are expensive and also look heavy. The Lien ATs look nice and light anf still give that lateral movement on the tripod but with less weight for travel.


The Katana is a good binding as well. It's 40% off through the Rome website but yes, still more expensive than Pilots and Drives. @Nivek would be able to answer your question about the Lien AT and how it compares to Now bindings.

Nows have the added advantage of the tool-less kit that allows you to use one set of bindings for multiple boards, with a reduced cost per board, just to buy the hanger/disc kit ($60 per kit in Canada). In theory you could use one set of bindings for all of your boards, and swap them over without having to worry about readjusting angles, stance width or toe-heel overhang. It's really slick once it's broken in.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

zc1 said:


> They might eventually make their new 3D straps available for purchase. They're in the 'accessories' section on their web store, but still listed as 'check with your local dealer' for purchase. I have them on a newer set of Pilots that I bought and they're much better than the old Pilot and Drive toe caps.


I just checked that. The contour straps are what I already have, and say "check with local dealer." The 3D straps seem to be available for purchase, but the black ones are out of stock.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

zc1 said:


> The Katana is a good binding as well. It's 40% off through the Rome website but yes, still more expensive than Pilots and Drives. @Nivek would be able to answer your question about the Lien AT and how it compares to Now bindings.
> 
> Nows have the added advantage of the tool-less kit that allows you to use one set of bindings for multiple boards, with a reduced cost per board, just to buy the hanger/disc kit ($60 per kit in Canada). In theory you could use one set of bindings for all of your boards, and swap them over without having to worry about readjusting angles, stance width or toe-heel overhang. It's really slick once it's broken in.


Thats's interesting. Pretty sure the Lien AT is tooless but not to that extent maybe. I wasn't planning to buy the Surfari so recently did pick up a set of reduced Genesis EST for the Yup which in hindsight might have been a mistake because I relly don't want 3 sets of bindings and not sure the Ride LTD will match up well on the Surfari. Will just keep an eye on prices, the Lien has come down already, I'm hoping there might be some random super sales come Easter Friday/Sunday or Monday online.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

LeDe said:


> For the AT, I would like to feel what more lateral movement would feel like.


Oh, its good! If you're into that type of thing I guess.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

NT.Thunder said:


> Thats's interesting. Pretty sure the Lien AT is tooless but not to that extent maybe. I wasn't planning to buy the Surfari so recently did pick up a set of reduced Genesis EST for the Yup which in hindsight might have been a mistake because I relly don't want 3 sets of bindings and not sure the Ride LTD will match up well on the Surfari. Will just keep an eye on prices, the Lien has come down already, I'm hoping there might be some random super sales come Easter Friday/Sunday or Monday online.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Okay, so that's pretty dang slick!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Have you tried NOWs with double forward angles guys? What model should I grab if I wanted them to be a tad stiffer than the new Katanas?

Like a solid all mountain-freeride binding with a pretty stiff highback yet with some lateral give.
Pretty much like Falcor/Targa highback.
Something that would work best with the boards around 7-9 flex.

I really want to test this Skate Tech.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Well, highback rotation is preset so may be weird with double forward. 
I will never ride forward as my knees would refuse and I am happy to sacrifice some carving for all day comfort. 
The Pilots are preset 15degree. The Drives 5 if I remind correctly.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeahti87 said:


> Have you tried NOWs with double forward angles guys? What model should I grab if I wanted them to be a tad stiffer than the new Katanas?
> 
> Like a solid all mountain-freeride binding with a pretty stiff highback yet with some lateral give.
> Pretty much like Falcor/Targa highback.
> ...


I used my Drives at +30/+15 on my Optimistic for about a month and half this past season. Now also has the Highcup which is their version of noback. I didn't get to try them yet but I saw some BX types running those on theirs. I can see why they might be good for some really steep positive angles, as the highback does get in the way somewhat esp when going into a heelside carve. 









Extras Flow B







now-snowboarding.com


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Donutz said:


> I just checked that. The contour straps are what I already have, and say "check with local dealer." The 3D straps seem to be available for purchase, but the black ones are out of stock.


Try swapping the kinked toe sliders left and right. That way the kink in the slider faces up, not down as is the factory setting. This works if your cup tends to slip off downward.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Donutz said:


> I just checked that. The contour straps are what I already have, and say "check with local dealer." The 3D straps seem to be available for purchase, but the black ones are out of stock.


Now sent me contour straps this march. Rode them 3 days. Way better for me. 
It took me quite a few iterations to find the right hole that works for me and it could still slip but as I got used to them, I could strap standing and they work reasonably well. 
I wear Adidas Acerra 11US in large Pilots.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Oh, its good! If you're into that type of thing I guess.


I plan to use them on my Party Platter and maybe on a Sushi if I end up with one.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> I used my Drives at +30/+15 on my Optimistic for about a month and half this past season. Now also has the Highcup which is their version of noback. I didn't get to try them yet but I saw some BX types running those on theirs. I can see why they might be good for some really steep positive angles, as the highback does get in the way somewhat esp when going into a heelside carve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not think about that. I assume it would be more for someone wanting a smoother surfier ride. 

I got them with my Pilots 2 years ago and have still not used them. 
Will definitely do next year.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Those highcups attracted me more than the skate tech honestly. I found an insane deal and got some K2 Lien At's instead. Long story short, I fell in love with the tripod frame and ended up buying a couple pairs of K2 Lineups as well. K2's tripod frame sits on a minidisk and rides on three urathane power pods. There's a similar toe to heel rocking motion to NOW's skate tech, as well as more lateral flex which I appreciate. They are also very customizable and comfortable. 

Do any of you have both K2 tripods and NOW skate tech? I'm just curious how similar the two technologies are and which is potentially better. I was still planning on getting some NOW with the highcups to try out this season, but just doubled down on more Lineups cause they were cheap and I absolutely love them. Their urathane highbacks are stiffer in the cold free ride days, and are way softer on the warmer slush surfing days. I also appreciate K2's lateral flex. Should I be looking into NOW as well?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

@WigMar If you've found a binding that really works for you then might as well stick with it, I'd say. That's what I did once I found Now bindings. Sounds like the K2s fit your style. You won't get that lateral tilt/rock with Now bindings. I haven't tried K2 bindings. @Nivek and @BurtonAvenger are your best bet on how they compare.

That said, if you like those extra degrees of lateral freedom Salomon's Shadow fit allows it in spades while keeping the heel-toe response direct. It's definitely not for everyone (I like it on specific boards).

For ICS boards the Burton Genesis EST binding has the "Hinge" and "Kickback Hammock" that allow lateral movement and rotation, respectively...but the Hinge is only available on their EST bindings.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> Have you tried NOWs with double forward angles guys? What model should I grab if I wanted them to be a tad stiffer than the new Katanas?
> 
> Like a solid all mountain-freeride binding with a pretty stiff highback yet with some lateral give.
> Pretty much like Falcor/Targa highback.
> ...


I have the Drives +27/+9 on a K2 Simple Pleasures and the Pilots same angles on a Signal Yup and didn't have any issues. If you get Now bindings go for the Drive. The Pilot is a great all-mountain freestyle binding. If you want something to pair with the whole range of boards you have, definitely go with the Drive.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Further to the discussion of toe straps on the Pilots, I bought a set of the 3Ds, in white since they're out of black. It works absolutely so much better. This is with medium Pilots, 9.5 Ride Lasso boots. I feel a lot more confident with these babies on my toes.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Donutz said:


> Further to the discussion of toe straps on the Pilots, I bought a set of the 3Ds, in white since they're out of black. It works absolutely so much better. This is with medium Pilots, 9.5 Ride Lasso boots. I feel a lot more confident with these babies on my toes.
> 
> View attachment 153937


I’ve heard you can Frankenstein them with Nitro Vibram toe straps (I have the Machine). Can someone confirm that? I’m about to pull the trigger on the Drives, thinking if it’s worth to pay extra for the black ones but I’m pretty sure I won’t like the bulky standard toe straps they have, even if they hold ok.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I pulled the trigger and picked up a pair of black Now drives in medium at my local shop for 30% off. Looking forward to trying them out this winter.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> I’ve heard you can Frankenstein them with Nitro Vibram toe straps (I have the Machine). Can someone confirm that? I’m about to pull the trigger on the Drives, thinking if it’s worth to pay extra for the black ones but I’m pretty sure I won’t like the bulky standard toe straps they have, even if they hold ok.


Yes you can put the vibram toe straps on. I have done it with my pilots and nitro teams. You just need to file the vibram ladder a hair.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

They’ve arrived, too much hype by the guys who have tried many bindings to pass on  The toe strap actually sits well on my Tacticals but it’s bulky so I’ll probably flip it with my Nitro Vibrams.
I’ve already flipped the ankle straps.
Question - that pivot has actually some resistance in its movement and I suppose the fulcrum should move freely to experience the Skate Tech. Should I loosen the screws a bit or should I keep it like it is?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeahti87 said:


> They’ve arrived, too much hype by the guys who have tried many bindings to pass on  The toe strap actually sits well on my Tacticals but it’s bulky so I’ll probably flip it with my Nitro Vibrams.
> I’ve already flipped the ankle straps.
> Question - that pivot has actually some resistance in its movement and I suppose the fulcrum should move freely to experience the Skate Tech. Should I loosen the screws a bit or should I keep it like it is?
> View attachment 154136


Keep as is. When you mount them you will see that there is almost no visible rocking movement. It makes hardly any difference if the fulcrum swings freely or not, as long as the pivot is not seized up. I squirt some WD40 at the end of seasons to repel water from the pivots but probably unnecessary.


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

zc1 said:


> That's correct. The Mercury is the Pilot chassis with the Drive toe strap...and an extra $70 CDN on the price tag
> 
> *Edit: 'Drive' toe strap


Like how similar is the pilot to the Mercury? Outside of the different straps? If they're like the exact same I'm thinking i might just save money by getting the pilot and buy some cush Burton straps.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I can never remember which NOW bindings are the same for Jones. But the new straps look much better than the past few years, unless you have a set of Burton hammock straps just laying around I wouldn't bother replacing them. You do have to modify Burton straps a little bit to make them fit. I put some hammock straps from a pair of Cartels on my drives. You just have to dremmel down a little bit of the base of the straps to get them to fit the NOWs. It's really easy to do, I can post a picture in a few weeks when I go back up to Vermont.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Bought drives last year and liked them but hated the tow straps got some burton straps for them this season in hopes of using them more often. I really wanted to like them and bought a couple toolless adaptor disc for travel but couldn’t get past my toe strap issues and ended up sticking with my Rome and nitro bindings


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'd really like to pull the trigger on some skate tech bindings. I was thinking Jones Mercury but multiple reviews have mentioned a dead spot under the base plate(?) toe that doesn't have the usual bracing found in other bindings which is said to cause fore foot pain.
The other concern I have is not being to properly center my size 7.5 boot in the medium bindings which run 8-11.5. 
Are these problems correctable in any way? Any other skate tech suggestions where these
wouldn't be a problem?


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

KurtG85 said:


> I'd really like to pull the trigger on some skate tech bindings. I was thinking Jones Mercury but multiple reviews have mentioned a dead spot under the base plate(?) toe that doesn't have the usual bracing found in other bindings which is said to cause fore foot pain.
> The other concern I have is not being to properly center my size 7.5 boot in the medium bindings which run 8-11.5.
> Are these problems correctable in any way? Any other skate tech suggestions where these
> wouldn't be a problem?


What do you mean by dead spot? I switched to these bindings specifically because I was getting foot fatigue on longer runs on my Burton Genesis bindings. I don't get nearly as much foot fatigue with my NOW bindings. I don't get any foot pain with them, but everyone's feet are different. The Jones bindings have a much more limited size range, NOW bindings are made in your size range. Check out the Pilots or the Select Pros. I also noticed some retailers simply don't stock the small sized bindings, but you should be able to find them in the smaller sizes on NOW's website. Also if you are set on Jones, the Meteorites come in size small.


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

GregT943 said:


> What do you mean by dead spot? I switched to these bindings specifically because I was getting foot fatigue on longer runs on my Burton Genesis bindings. I don't get nearly as much foot fatigue with my NOW bindings. I don't get any foot pain with them, but everyone's feet are different. The Jones bindings have a much more limited size range, NOW bindings are made in your size range. Check out the Pilots or the Select Pros. I also noticed some retailers simply don't stock the small sized bindings, but you should be able to find them in the smaller sizes on NOW's website. Also if you are set on Jones, the Meteorites come in size small.


I'd heard that in a few reviews online as well as a few posters. The reviews stated that it was only noticeable with softer sole boots. 

I wound up going with the Rome katana with the hopes of having a little more room to move and flex and be more creative on a middle of the range flex board. Looks like I'm going to be getting a little more of a workout with more traditional bindings. 

I'm hoping with future skate tech bindings there's some better adjustability. Hopefully I can demo them somewhere soon to see if they're for me but I wanted to start my first local Hill season on a feel which I already know I enjoy and am familiar with.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

KurtG85 said:


> I'd heard that in a few reviews online as well as a few posters. The reviews stated that it was only noticeable with softer sole boots.
> 
> I wound up going with the Rome katana with the hopes of having a little more room to move and flex and be more creative on a middle of the range flex board. Looks like I'm going to be getting a little more of a workout with more traditional bindings.
> 
> I'm hoping with future skate tech bindings there's some better adjustability. Hopefully I can demo them somewhere soon to see if they're for me but I wanted to start my first local Hill season on a feel which I already know I enjoy and am familiar with.


I think you mean The Good Ride's review of Nows where he talks about discomfort under the toe ramp. Meh. I use the same adidas boots as Biesty with 7 Now/Jones bindings. No idea what this phantom dead spot is. The same goes with other thin-soled boots like the Ions. It may be because I use chunky Remind Cush insoles, or that the dead spot only comes through for cheaper foam-soled boots, in which case the problem is with those boots. 

Agree with Now's lack of adjustability being an issue for some. The Katana is an awesome binding for someone in a tricky size so congrats.


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

robotfood99 said:


> I think you mean The Good Ride's review of Nows where he talks about discomfort under the toe ramp. Meh. I use the same adidas boots as Biesty with 7 Now/Jones bindings. No idea what this phantom dead spot is. The same goes with other thin-soled boots like the Ions. It may be because I use chunky Remind Cush insoles, or that the dead spot only comes through for cheaper foam-soled boots, in which case the problem is with those boots.
> 
> Agree with Now's lack of adjustability being an issue for some. The Katana is an awesome binding for someone in a tricky size so congrats.


I cancelled my katana order and I'm back on the fence again. 🤣. Specifically between katanas, Mercury's, at lien K2 and Bent metal cor pros. I'm right at the limit of sizing for the cor pros as well as the Mercury's. I'm not sure if I'll screw myself by needing to center my boot and not having any option to adjust stance width. The K2 instrument board I'm getting uses a 2x4(2?).
Any body want to push me towards what binding I should purchase?
I want to just have a good feel, control, comfort and fun while doing some decent carving. I'm not sure if the increased edge hold of the skatetech would equal increased "fun" in comparison to the increased board feel of something like the at lien.. Ironically what turned me off to the katana is the good rides reporting of another "phantom" dead spot under the katana. Again not sure how this effects the fun factor. They seem to praise the feel of the bent metal cor pro plenty. I'm mostly going to be on a small Midwest Hill so maybe I won't be able to really take much advantage of the high speed damping and steep slope edge hold skate tech offers. A benefit of the lien is that my size is pretty well centered. 
Btw if you're in between binding sizes is it generally advisable to go with the the smaller or larger? If you have a wider board will a larger binding provide better leverage because it makes contact closer to the edges?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't give the Good Ride's opinions much weight. They say some crazy things sometimes. 

You've got some great choices narrowed down. Maybe ask yourself more pointed questions about the feel you're looking for. For instance, how are you trying to move on the board? I feel like K2's tripod frame is a lot like skatetech, but offers more lateral freedom which I enjoy for carving. Many people prefer to be locked in with more lateral power on hand like NOW offers. I recently grabbed some Rome Vice which share a lot of tech with the Katanas. I chose them for the asym heel wrap that also allows for some lateral play. Bent Metal uses those drive mounting plates. I'd love to try those out sometime.


----------



## DJ_Dup (8 mo ago)

I have some Now drive (2022) on one board. I really like them for their super comfort and reactibility. Skate tech doesnt make a huge change... imo its more of a hype/marketing thing.
Adjustabilty it not as good as good as some other brands, but you'll manage anyway.
I had no issues with the straps so far and really enjoy the comfort.
The rachets look and feel dubious to me, but again no issues so far.
Jones Mercury is pretty much the same binding with à redesigned spoiler.
Union Atlas and Nitro Phantom are also very good alternatives.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

DJ_Dup said:


> I really like them for their super comfort and reactibility. Skate tech doesnt make a huge change... imo its more of a hype/marketing thing.


Skate tech is what gives you 'reactibility.' How big a change depends on what you are comparing against but it has been pretty widely accepted that skate tech is no gimmick. If you're right and skate tech is just hype and marketing, there is a lot of unwitting hypebeasts in this forum, myself included.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm going to go against the stream and say skate tech isn't a revolutionary experience. I have the Jones Mercury (that I actually like riding) and I'm not going to pick another binding solely based on that tech. I'm highly sceptical about the whole idea and how it actually works.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

My two cents: I find it is noticeable that more power can be put to the edges with less strain on the feet, which is nice. However, the heelcup is very high, as are the sides of the baseplate so they are not good for tweaking airs or generally moving around on top of the board, which is not so nice. Also no highback rotation on bindings that are basically designed for turning seems crazy to me. If you ride a positive angle on the back foot (like Jeremy Jones does) then the high back is pre-rotated 10-15 degrees in the wrong direction. I would like skate-tech or something similar but on a totally different binding than Now or Jones are offering.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I finally found a Now setup I enjoy. The 22 Mercury with Brigade highback and hard bushings. Mercury highback was almost ok, but not good enough.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Kevington said:


> My two cents: I find it is noticeable that more power can be put to the edges with less strain on the feet, which is nice. However, the heelcup is very high, as are the sides of the baseplate so they are not good for tweaking airs or generally moving around on top of the board, which is not so nice. Also no highback rotation on bindings that are basically designed for turning seems crazy to me. If you ride a positive angle on the back foot (like Jeremy Jones does) then the high back is pre-rotated 10-15 degrees in the wrong direction. I would like skate-tech or something similar but on a totally different binding than Now or Jones are offering.


I agree. I just accepted the lack of adjustability and tweakability for that one advantage but it hasn't stopped me from wishing for a design update that solves those issues. Hopefully, we will get a Nidecker/Now hybrid that fuses the best attributes of both brands. 

Sidenote: if the highbacks get in the way too much, try their no-back thingies. They are great for high angles and at those angles, I didn't mind going no-back thanks to those lofty heelcups. However, the transition in feel from highbacks to no-backs is a bit night-and-day and I wish there were something in between. Also heard of swapping the left and right highbacks although I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> Sidenote: if the highbacks get in the way too much, try their no-back thingies. They are great for high angles and at those angles, I didn't mind going no-back thanks to those lofty heelcups. However, the transition in feel from highbacks to no-backs is a bit night-and-day and I wish there were something in between. Also heard of swapping the left and right highbacks although I haven't tried it myself.


Now that I think about it the best would be to use two left highbacks (for a regular-footed rider). By which I mean get a left binding highback and put it on the right binding.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I gave this some more thought. Here's my take on the skate tech and the Mercury binding. 

The skate tech makes for some dampening in the torsional direction. This makes them comfortable to ride.

The skate tech does not drive more energy into you edge. Total BS. The only thing driving force into your edge is your weight and centripetal force. No matter where you are attached to the board. The board isn't flexing enough in the side direction for this to matter. And besides that... a normal binding is in contact with the board once you screw it down.

The pivot point letting you raise the heel (making it less responsive?) should actually in effect make your board narrower. The raising of the heel would make a triangle and the base would be shorter. Effectively moving the center of your weight towards the toe or heel edge. Not by a lot... since when I tighten my bindings down with the screws the binding doesn't flex a lot. Nearly nothing. So moving you towards the effective edge by a millimeter or two?

I'm not saying the bindings aren't good. I like them. I just don't think the skate tech does as much as people say it does when it comes to responsiveness. Could they lessen foot fatigue? Absolutely. 

I admit I could be wrong.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Wearing small-ish boots (US 8), on boards that are getting increasingly wider as the current trend goes, skate tech bindings outperformed every other make of stiffer strap bindings in my quiver in responsiveness - Burtons, Unions, Romes, Fluxes. The most noticeable comparison was probably between Drives and est Genesis Xs on a wide est board (Pow Wrench). The difference in edge-to-edge response was almost laughable. 

I do think the advantage of skate tech most benefits a user case like mine - small feet (~ < 8/260mm) on wide boards (~ > 260mm w/w). YMMV.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> Wearing small-ish boots (US 8), on boards that are getting increasingly wider as the current trend goes, skate tech bindings outperformed every other make of stiffer strap bindings in my quiver in responsiveness - Burtons, Unions, Romes, Fluxes. The most noticeable comparison was probably between Drives and est Genesis Xs on a wide est board (Pow Wrench). The difference in edge-to-edge response was almost laughable.
> 
> I do think the advantage of skate tech most benefits a user case like mine - small feet (~ < 8/260mm) on wide boards (~ > 260mm w/w). YMMV.


I agree that the skate-tech is even more noticeable on wider boards (relative to foot size). I was riding various Koruas with Now Pilots then went back to Rome Katanas and immediately ate shit as I put the usual pressure on the highback to start a turn and nothing happened. It felt like I had no highback at all. Of course I got used to it after a few runs but it was a clear example for me that the Now bindings put more energy to the edge of the board than a standard binding. I think it's also a matter of riding style and body type. I'm not very strong or heavy so rely more on ankle movement and foot pressure to turn the board than a rider who can use leg strength and/or body weight to do it.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I was about to sell my Now Drives 2020 this season, got a buyer and took them out for the last time. Landed a couple of times too hard on the edge 360s. Then put them to carve on a stiff bx titanal board and on my friend’s 28.5 cm waist Knapton like board riding my 9 US Tacticals. It just felt better than on any other bindings.

I’m selling them just because lately I got the Apollos 2022 and the slightly upgraded Drives 2022 as I suppose I will ride the Skate tech 90 % of the time from now on.

My other bindings are Rome Katanas and Burton X-base. I’ll keep them for more focus on fs riding.
For me when it comes to carving the Skate tech is better than any other top response bindings I’ve had/ridden including Nitro Machines, Union Falcors, Rome Cleavers and Flux CV.

Yes, they have some irritating flaws that could be easily fixed like the excessive default forward lean on Apollos or no highback rotation (though I don’t ride that extreme ++ stance anyway).

Nidecker, give me the Skate tech with the Pivot mount from Rome and I can have one pair of bindings.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeahti87 said:


> I’m selling them just because lately I got the Apollos 2022 and the slightly upgraded Drives 2022 as I suppose I will ride the Skate tech 90 % of the time from now on.


Did you notice a lot of differences between the H2 and H3 hangars?



Yeahti87 said:


> Nidecker, give me the Skate tech with the Pivot mount from Rome and I can have one pair of bindings.


Skate tech + Auxtech or Exoframe/cush straps + Pivot mount + Duracush footbed... Do it Nidecker!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

robotfood99 said:


> Did you notice a lot of differences between the H2 and H3 hangars?


The H3 is 1-2 mm higher heelcup and a little wider and longer distance betwee the bushings. It is visible but honestly I haven’t noticed a difference between the hangers mixing different parts from my Drives 2020, Apollo 2022 and my friend’s Mercury 2022.

The biggest upgrade between the newest and the older Drives is the toe straps. Both keep my Adidas secured but the older are bulky.

The biggest advantage of the Drives is imo the highback (no changes) that would be my pick if I were to frankenstein parts from any Jones/Now bindings as it is definitely the most versatile one and the minimal forward lean is fine there.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> Nidecker, give me the Skate tech with the Pivot mount from Rome and I can have one pair of bindings.


Agreed, except you make it clear to them why they shouldn`t make it, from a turnover point of view


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> Did you notice a lot of differences between the H2 and H3 hangars?


I've been wondering about this too. Specifically if the wider H3 footbed with the lowered side allows for more lateral movement than the H2. The lack of mobility issue must surely have been raised when getting feedback from their sponsored riders.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeahti87 said:


> The H3 is 1-2 mm higher heelcup and a little wider and longer distance betwee the bushings. It is visible but honestly I haven’t noticed a difference between the hangers mixing different parts from my Drives 2020, Apollo 2022 and my friend’s Mercury 2022.


Thanks. I have a set of Select Pros with H3 but didn't get to use them due to an injury. Thinking about selling them and getting Drives again. My '17 Drives are updated with newer parts all around and are my all-time favorites. A new pair would mean I won't have to mount/dismount so often. 



Ole said:


> Agreed, except you make it clear to them why they shouldn`t make it, from a turnover point of view


I'm inclined to agree but fingers crossed anyway. 🤞🤞


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Yeahti87 said:


> My other bindings are Rome Katanas and Burton X-base. I’ll keep them for more focus on fs riding.
> For me when it comes to carving the Skate tech is better than any other top response bindings I’ve had/ridden including Nitro Machines, Union Falcors, Rome Cleavers and Flux CV.


Hey, got a brand new setup on sale for my 1-board do-it-all. (Arbor Iguchi Pro + Now Drives).

Now… my local shop has a MindExpander Twin for an outrageous price (350).. and am super tempted to get that…seems different enough, flex, profile etc.. to be a fun complimentary board to practice butters and switch on. (Been more of a freeride-charging type, limited FS)

Question: Do you reckon Now Drives (surf mode straps) + Soft bushing would be sufficient for the softer, more playful ME Twin? Or do the Rome Katanas (or Vice) w/ Asym wrap make things much much more fun on FS-focused board?

Just wanted to see if you have an opinion/experience with that since you have all the bindings!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Revvi said:


> Hey, got a brand new setup on sale for my 1-board do-it-all. (Arbor Iguchi Pro + Now Drives).
> 
> Now… my local shop has a MindExpander Twin for an outrageous price (350).. and am super tempted to get that…seems different enough, flex, profile etc.. to be a fun complimentary board to practice butters and switch on. (Been more of a freeride-charging type, limited FS)
> 
> ...


To be honest I don’t change the straps to surf mode, use softer bushings nor lower the pivot on the Katanas. I keep them up at all times. I like when the straps hug my boots tight and high. For fs I get the forgiveness I want from keeping the lacing a bit more loose on the last notches on the boots. And the Katanas allow a lot
of fore aft movement due to the frame. I think it’s more of a preference than a board to binding matching when it comes to the bindings.

If you have a deal on and the budget for the Katanas you can buy them, these are very good bindings, otherwise I’d snag that ME for a cheap price and test the Drives that you already have first.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know why they are using less kingpins in their bindings? I think only 1 model has them this year


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

DaveMcI said:


> Does anyone know why they are using less kingpins in their bindings? I think only 1 model has them this year


I have the kingpin system and swap one pair of Drives across multiple boards and honestly you still need the small chrome piece to push out the pins and I still use the allen wrench to the line up the holes to push the pins through the bindings and base plate. It's not really a toolless system and doesn't really offer much advantage to just using the standard allen screws that come with the bindings instead of the the kingpin thumb screws. My wife has hanger plates on a couple of her boards and simple swaps the bindings, but she uses the factory allen screws and it's just as easy. So maybe they have realized this or maybe it's not selling that well. Either way as long they give customers the ability to buy hanger baseplates with hardware separately from their bindings, then you will still have the ability and advantage of swapping over bindings quickly without having to setup your stance and angles each time. The thumb screws are nothing special and aren't needed


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeahti87 said:


> If you have a deal on and the budget for the Katanas you can buy them, these are very good bindings, otherwise I’d snag that ME for a cheap price and test the Drives that you already have first.


Now's Hangar footbeds aren't the most tweakble out there, even the freestyle-focused Brigades with soft bushings that I have paired with my twins aren't nearly as tweakable as, say, Cartels with slightly loose straps. So I agree with @Yeahti87 that the Drives are probably best kept in the stiff configuration and maybe look at Vice (or Katana if a killer deal can be had) for freestyle. 



GregT943 said:


> It's not really a toolless system and doesn't really offer much advantage to just using the standard allen screws that come with the bindings instead of the the kingpin thumb screws... The thumb screws are nothing special and aren't needed


Agree with this, too. I've actually sold all my kingpins because I'd rather be able to stack my boards than gain a few seconds by using the kingpins. Besides, with a power screwdriver it's really not a chore to mount/dismount the conventional way.


----------

